# Looking in the mirror?? Please help



## Jessie-lee06 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. My DP feels so awful at the moment. Weird perception of the human body pointless questions like - why do we have legs? We do we have a body? Its like im seeing humans for the first time and its freaky because i certainly dont feel human myself. Whats really scaring me is that when i look in the mirror its as if its not my reflection instead its like theres someone standing behind a window and thats what im seeing. Like im looking at myself look at myself? If that makes any sense. Because i just feel like eyes the fact that my reflection is showing a human body and my face is scaring me. Is this dp??


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Unfortunately....yes.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

yes.! and it will improve with time. just try not to focus on it all the time, if possible. easier said than done but you can get there


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

you are not alone


----------

